# Is it worth to download the game at this point?



## PacV (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm an Animal Crossing fan, but i never could get into Pocket Camp. Even if you can get a decent Camp without paying i was wondering if is it worth to download the game at this point and start from 0?

Thanks in advance for your answers and time.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 13, 2021)

You actually start off with a bunch of free leaf tickets when you begin the game (to get you hooked on them). Just save them up for anything you must have. Every aspect is playable without paying, but you’ll have access to more options if you buy leaf tickets, and frankly I can’t imagine playing without at least the (very, very cheap) Happy Helper Plan to dramatically decrease crafting times, but it is possible


----------

